# Driveway



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 2, 2011)

The neighbor wouldn't cooperate and do his side making things, well interesting!

This is what it looked like after...

https://picasaweb.google.com/107724373724189978645/PointBreezeDrivewayAFTER#5636422983097906658

These are the before shots...

https://picasaweb.google.com/107724373724189978645/PointBreezeDrivewayBEFORE#


----------



## fatboy (Aug 2, 2011)

Sorry, can't see the after...........


----------



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 2, 2011)

It seems to be working when I click on it.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 2, 2011)

I can get to the before, but I get this for the after..........

Oops... there's nothing to see here. Either you do not have access to these photos, or they don't exist at this web address. Please contact the owner directly to gain access.






View Marcus R Geiser Sr's Gallery



Learn more about photo privacy in the Picasa Web Albums Help Center.

©2011 Google Terms - Download Picasa - Launch Picasa - Privacy Policy - Developer - Blog - Google Home


----------



## Alias (Aug 3, 2011)

fatboy said:
			
		

> I can get to the before, but I get this for the after..........Oops... there's nothing to see here. Either you do not have access to these photos, or they don't exist at this web address. Please contact the owner directly to gain access.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same here.  Sue


----------



## north star (Aug 3, 2011)

* * * *

Same here too!    









 Originally Posted by *fatboy* 



I can get to the before, but I get this for the after..........

Oops... there's nothing to see here. Either you do not have access to these photos, or they don't exist at this web address. Please contact the owner directly to gain access.






View Marcus R Geiser Sr's Gallery



Learn more about photo privacy in the Picasa Web Albums Help Center.

©2011 Google Terms - Download Picasa - Launch Picasa - Privacy Policy - Developer - Blog - Google Home

** * * **


----------



## cboboggs (Aug 3, 2011)

Same here, also.


----------



## Min&Max (Aug 3, 2011)

No after photos to view.


----------



## texas transplant (Aug 3, 2011)

I get the same message


----------



## rshuey (Aug 3, 2011)

Great pics! WOW!

jk....can't see them either.


----------



## MarcusGeiser (Aug 3, 2011)

OK I hace allowed public access to the AFTER photos. I have to change it to public, from just me after I upload them. It was a long day!


----------

